# How to make a soap stamp



## Relle (Jan 24, 2013)

http://duhbe.com/blog/2011/04/diy-custom-soap-stamp/


----------



## sweethavenarts (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got three bars carved up, now I just need to find my duct tape.


----------



## Relle (Jan 25, 2013)

Show us a photo when your done, I've yet to do mine.


----------

